# Kandle LED booklight.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Kandle-WideLip-designed-Amazon-readers/dp/B0031116K8/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262386246&sr=1-20

Has anyone tried this light? 
deb


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks interesting,  Wouldn't work for me.  I use my Kindle in a case that encloses the whole kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't been using mine in the cover recently, and I think this light might work.  Looks like it folds up pretty small.  
deb


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks interesting.  I just bought a Mighty Briight and I'm not sure if I like it or not.  I bought another type, didn't like it, took it back & exchanged it for the one that I have now.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I think this light takes the CR2032 batteries. The one book light that I had used those and seemed to dim very quickly. I then went with the mighty bright because it takes the AAA batteries and it lasts much longer.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not think to check on the batteries it used.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wonder if this would work with an Oberon? Or any case for the matter......instead of clipping to the top of the Kindle could it clip to the top of the cover?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh deb, I thought you had found me the perfect light for my nekkid Kindle... but then I saw that it takes 2 CR2032 batteries which run about a buck apiece... =(

Oh well...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was perfect too.  I'm bummed.  
Sorry.
deb


----------

